# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat er onderzoek is naar de mannenpil

## Leontien

> De anticonceptiepil voor mannen lijkt weer een stapje dichterbij. Amerikaanse onderzoekers ontdekten een nieuwe stof die bij muizen leidde tot omkeerbare onvruchtbaarheid. 
> 
> Het onderzoek, uitgevoerd aan het Columbia University Medical Center, liet zien dat een lage dosis van een medicijn de spermaproductie bij muizen stopten, zonder vervelende bijwerkingen. Daarbij kwam de vruchtbaarheid weer terug na het stoppen met de behandeling: een cruciaal punt voor anticonceptie.
> 
> Vitamine A
> Het medicijn bevat een lage dosis van een stofwisselingsproduct van de vitamine A uit onze voeding. Wetenschappers weten al meer dan honderd jaar dat een chronische vitamine A tekort kan leiden tot onvruchtbaarheid. De stof gaat een interactie aan met de RAR-receptoren. Deze receptoren sturen hormonen aan en zijn betrokken bij de vorming van sperma.
> 
> Een groot voordeel van dit ingrediënt is dat het ook oraal ingenomen kan worden. Daarbij heeft het een zeer snel effect om de productie van sperma. Het herstel van de vruchtbaarheid na behandeling is zelfs nog sneller. Wolgemuth: "Voor alsnog hebben we geen bijwerkingen gezien en de muizen blijven vrolijk door voortplanten."
> 
> Om de mannenpil werkelijkheid te laten worden is er nog veel onderzoek nodig. Er zal bewezen moeten worden dat de werkzame stof veilig en effectief is bij mensen, ook op de lange termijn. Hier zal zeker nog een aantal jaar over heen gaan.


Nu.nl

*Wat vind jij ervan? Is de mannenpil een goede ontwikkeling of vind je het niet nodig? Waarom?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## motorwybe

Tja, op mijn leeftijd ? ? ?
Ik denk zo, dat ik niet meer "gevaarlijk" ben voor mijn vriendinnetje, die ook allang van Drees trekt. :-))
En die bekende blauwe snoepjes doen ook al lang niet meer waarvoor ze gemaakt zijn.....
Dus kortom : voor mij hoeft het niet, maar voor mannen die anders "gesneden en dichtgeknoopt" zouden moeten worden lijkt het me wel wat.
Hoewel, eerst maar eens zien hoe sterk die pil moet worden, want het blijft rommel in je lijf. wat er eigenlijk niet in hoort.
Bezint eer gij begint.

----------


## ikke64

motorwybe, Je bent zo oud als je je voelt  :Wink:  Nu hoop ik voor jou dat je een stuk ouder bent dan ik, ik moet er niet aan denken dat ik die pilletjes nodig heb laat staan dat die zelfs niet meer werken  :Wink: . Ik ben overigens "gesneden en dichtgeknoopt" en ben er gelukkig mee. Maar goed, ik vind het een goed idee waarom zouden alleen vrouwen voor deze zaken moeten zorgen. Op deze manier kan een stel elkaar aflossen met "rommel" slikken. Kan om de beurt het lichaam zich weer herstellen.

Gr Ikke

----------

